# Способ вытяжения позвоночника для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков



## К.Олег (19 Окт 2010)

Давно, на протяжении более 10 лет занимаюсь вытяжением позвоночника для восставления межпозвонковых дисков и использую устройство для его осуществления. Этот метод показал себя, как очень эффективный. Используя этот метод можно вытянуть позвоночник на 8-10 и более см. за один сеанс в течении 15-30 минут. Метод безболезненный и безопасный. 
Методика новая, аналогов нет. Могу продемонстрировать этот метод и предложить  заинтересованным специалистам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2010)

*Способ вытяжения позвоночника для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков.*

Сперава изложите методику .


----------



## Kurt (20 Окт 2010)

*Способ вытяжения позвоночника для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков.*

За сеанс 8- 10 см? Миллиметров наверное? А то 10 сеансов и ты дядя Степа великан. Заинтриговал. Методику в студию пожалуйста!


----------



## Viktor09 (20 Окт 2010)

*Способ вытяжения позвоночника для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков.*



К.Олег написал(а):


> Метод безболезненный и безопасный.


Вы уверены в его безопасности.


----------



## К.Олег (21 Окт 2010)

*Способ вытяжения позвоночника для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков.*



Kurt написал(а):


> За сеанс 8- 10 см? Миллиметров наверное? А то 10 сеансов и ты дядя Степа великан. Заинтриговал. Методику в студию пожалуйста!


Повторяю, 8-10 сантиметров это за один сеанс 15-30 мин. Позвононочник не может вытягиваться до бесконечности. Всё очень просто, здесь используется биомеханика.В двух словах:с помощью крепкой фиксации и гравитации.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сперава изложите методику .


Эту методику проще хотя бы раз увидеть... Могу продемонстрировать.


Viktor09 написал(а):


> Вы уверены в его безопасности.


Метод проверен на самом себе и близких на протяжении 10 лет.Время показало:безопасен.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (21 Окт 2010)

*Способ вытяжения позвоночника для восстановления межпозвоночных дисков.*



К.Олег написал(а):


> Повторяю,8-10 сантиметров это за один сеанс 15-30 мин. В двух словах:с помощью крепкой фиксации и гравитации..


Олег, загрузите Ваш автограф. Автограф без 5 минут миллионера и лауретата Нобелевской премии поможет этому ресурсу. Ведь люди по полгода увеличивающие рост ломанием костей с фиксацией аппаратом Илизарова испытывают явные проблемы. 15-30 минут решения проблемы -гораздо лучше. Правда крепкая фиксация при четвертовании тоже выявляла впечатляющие результаты. Может даже быстрее.


К.Олег написал(а):


> Эту методику проще хотя бы раз увидеть... Могу продемонстрировать..


Нет, нет, нет. Технологию лучше не показывайте. Достаточно убедительно будет если Вы приставите тело к дверному косяку до и после методики. С отмеченными рисками на дверном косяке до и после. Ну и фото конечно.


К.Олег написал(а):


> Метод проверен на самом себе и близких на протяжении 10 лет.Время показало:безопасен.


Чисто предварительно. Рост Ваш и Ваших близких до и после методики?
Если можно на протяжении 10 лет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Окт 2010)

Вы, К. Олег, затмили всех кулибиных и ползуновых, а Турнер и Вреден - просто мальчишки рядом с Вами! Звание почетного академика сотни академий и бронзовый бюст на родине героя Вам обеспечены!


----------



## vikos33 (13 Фев 2012)

Я тоже использую метод вытяжения позвоночника с применением собственного тренажёра, но всем подряд рекомендовать его не могу. Вердикт: безопасен или небезопасен неизвестный науке метод, могут выдать только медицинские научные сотрудники в результате всестороннего исследования. Даже врачи - мануальные терапевты делать это не вправе.
Более подробно: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8003/


----------

